
The Dark (Patterns) Side of UX Design [pdf] - arayh
http://colingray.me/wp-content/uploads/2018_Grayetal_CHI_DarkPatternsUXDesign.pdf
======
nelsonic
Well researched independent thesis. _Highly_ recommended reading for anyone
practicing UX design. (Learn these evil practices so you can _avoid_ them)

TIL: there is a "dark UX pattern" called "Privacy Zuckering" defined as: "You
are tricked into publicly sharing more information about yourself than you
really intended to."

------
Applethief
Fantastic read. Thank you for the share.

